

Interview with LulzSec's Topiary - atlantic
http://ask.fm/DoubleJake

======
jlgaddis
> _The only communication between LulzSec and WikiLeaks was between an FBI
> informant on their end and an FBI informant on our end, both trying to
> entrap each other to incriminate both groups further, and likely both
> oblivious to the fact that the other was working for the same organization._

I've often wondered how often this happens when law enforcement are trying to
catch child pornographers and such.

------
doctorfoo
That his VPN provider "ratted him out", actually gives me a little more faith
in such services vs the current NSA revelations. (i.e. they couldn't simply do
some kind of timing analysis to find him).

Or maybe they just don't waste - or admit to - their resources for such low
profile targets?

~~~
jlgaddis
I'd wager that the LEOs investigating him (and the others in the incidents)
likely weren't cleared to anywhere near the level needed to be briefed on
those programs. They almost certainly didn't know that such capabilities even
existed.

~~~
wl
All FBI and Secret Service special agents get top secret security clearances.
While I doubt everyone in those agencies is briefed on such programs, it
certainly is likely that some are, especially those investigating computer
crime.

